# finialy upgraded



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

took a while but i got it .. 3.5 ecobost .. tall extended ..every option other than the big stereo with nav.. love it .. wish i got the big sterio but its ok ill manage lol..
got my jetter set up inside it and still have room for two e350s worth of **** in it


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Very Nice.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks great, can't wait to see it wrapped and shelved.


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks awesome. You and Brit are rockin' it. I'm so proud of y'all.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks great I wish I worked out of a van like that.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice setup


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Dane said:


> Looks great I wish I worked out of a van like that.


Thank you..it took a lot of hard work to get it and it's contents...and it's going to make and take more work to keep going and get more




Kpwplumb said:


> Nice setup


Thank you..I'm still tweaking it


----------

